

Hybrids: The Potential Web 3.0 - gregwalker
http://www.myprops.org/content/Hybrids-The-Potential-Web-3.0/

======
theproductguy
This is a topic I frequently discuss on my blog. I think you may be saying
something similiar/same when you refer to your concept of hybrid as I state
with respect to the trend of Modular Innovation. Check it out and let me
know... <http://tpgblog.com/2007/12/06/modular-innovation-101/>

